# Coupon Sites.... Simply Good Will, or a Virus Center in Disguise?



## ThreeDawg (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright, now usually I can easily handle things like this, but it seems that because this is tied into the household's ' Saving Funds ', I cant do crap about it before I have solid proof.

A good few weeks ago, my Sister downloaded one of those Coupon Printers onto the computer, which came with a toolbar and everything. Since then, I have been fighting off virus after virus, and the computer is slow as hell because of it. Now, everyone seems to be blaming the gaming program I use ( Steam ) for the problem. 

May I say, on that topic of Steam being a entry point for Viruses, eat my shorts.

Now, anyway, coming to the point here, I need to know if this is actually said coupon program doing this. I have the heavy suspicion, due to the fact that all this crap hit the computer the night she downloaded it, and as well, by the fact that I cant seem to delete the God Damn TOOL BARS on Firefox, or Explorer ( Google Chrome seems to have handled the toolbars with ease, and they were deleted from my browser the moment they were installed. Parents use Firefox, Sister uses IE, and only I use Chrome. )

Anyway, please tell me if Im right, or wrong.

Computer has only been used for half a year. It has top of the line things in it, dont really have time to go down the full list.

Added: As well, to add on, I just finished a Avast! scan. Some programs tied in with the Coupon program are ' Password Protected ' and for that reason, cannot be removed. Strange?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 18, 2011)

Stop guessing and google the application she installed.  If it's known as malware, you'll find a bajillion discussions about that.


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 18, 2011)

no need for  coupon printer if she shops online use www.retailmenot.com


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2011)

DOWNLOADING coupons? Yeah, virus/malware, absolutely. Finding coupon codes online? Not so much.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 19, 2011)

BROTIP: "Please install this toolbar" = "HELLO I AM MALWARE"

Uninstall that shit immediately, and go into safe mode and run Avast and maybe it'll get rid of those 'protected' files. Usually those files are the ones that re-install more viruses later on, so do not leave them.


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 22, 2011)

or u could use my ultra super always fixes 99% of bugs solution
back up 
scan backed up files
reformat computer


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2011)

Slap your sister


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

How can you ask if it's good will? 
It is surely full of viruses.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2011)

ThreeDawg said:


> Now, anyway, coming to the point here, I need to know if this is actually said coupon program doing this.



Um...  Yeah.

This of this logically.  Why the hell would something have to INSTALL A PROGRAM to print a coupon when you could just go to file > print from the browser? There's no logical reason aside from ALSO installing tons of shit you don't want.

So yeah, it's the program.

Don't download programs to print things, don't download programs to install desktop backgrounds or screensavers...  Don't download programs at all unless you know they are safe.



			
				ThreeDawg said:
			
		

> Added: As well, to add on, I just finished a Avast! scan. Some programs tied in with the Coupon program are ' Password Protected ' and for that reason, cannot be removed. Strange?



Not really.  Sounds like they fucked with your virus scanner as well.


----------

